# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1980 (8 Ioυνίου,Ξεν. President)

## Polyneikos

Η IFBB εχει περάσει ήδη στα χέρια του Σταύρου Τριανταφυλλίδη , οποίος έχει στείλει μια αποστολή τον Οκτώβριο του 1979 στο Oχαϊο στο Mr Kosmos, (Μπουζιάνας,Μπουρνάζος,Γιαννακόπουλος) , κατόπιν πραγματοποίησε ενα επιτυχημένο *MR Ελλας το 1979* τον Νοέμβριο και πλεον διοργανώνει το ΜR Ελλάς 1980 υπό την αιγίδα της IFBB.
Oι αθλητές που συμμετέχουν είναι ο Παύλος Γεροθανάσης και ο Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος στους εφήβους, ο Σπύρος Τριανταφύλλου (Φραντζιάς) , Τρανώρης, Αθανασίου, Νίκος Κωνσταντινίδης κτλ , στους αντρες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τελικα νομίζω αν και σε νηπιακή μορφή τοτε το ββ στην Ελλάδα αλλα είχε άλλη αίγλη σε σχέση με σήμερα , 'άσχετα αν το επίπεδο σήμερα είναι πιο ανεβασμένο , ακόμα και απο την παρουσίαση και γενικότερα η επισημότητα των αγώνων είναι παραδειγματική 
βλέπουμε πολλα απο τα μεγάλα ονόματα που πρωταγωνίστησαν αργότερα στο Ελληνικό ββ βρισκόταν στο ξεκίνημά τους αγωνιστικά  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dim0s

Οι φωτογραφίες "αδικούσαν" τους αθλητές
ο Πάρης ο Αθανασίου στις φωτο είναι "λίγος"
σε σχέση με το πως ήταν τη τότε χρονική περίοδο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Τωρα προσεξα και έναν πολύ καλό αθλητή τον θόδωρο Τσουκαλίδη , που μόνο απο το ρηλάξ που τον έβλεπες έδειχνε πολύ ωραία χωρίς να στέκεται όπως οι περισσότεροι αθλητες ανοίγοντας την πλάτη και δείχνοντας το εύρος του κορμού , και παρ όλα αυτα ξεχώριζε 
τον πρώτο αγωνα που είχα κατεβει το 86 τον είχα δεί με αντίπλα ενα Κοπαρίδη με εξωφρενική γράμμωση και μυικότητα , αλλα ο Θόδωρος ήταν χάρμα οφθαλμών , άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο αλλα στον πρωταθλητισμό και για τους κριτες το περισσότερο γραμμωμένο κρέας υπερισχύει 
Επειδη  θυμάμαι ζούσε και στην Γερμανία είχε και πιο ωραίο και ξεχωριστο χρώμα κάτι σπάνιο εκείνη την εποχή και έδειχνε πολυ ωραία

----------

